# Robot Chicken Appreciation Thread



## distressed_romeo (Feb 25, 2007)

Pure, twisted genius...

Discuss...


----------



## Shikaru (Feb 25, 2007)

Definitely agree with you there. Brilliant stuff!

In fact, I may go watch some just now


----------



## darren (Feb 26, 2007)

I find it more hilarious when you're watching it with a group of like-minded people. When i watch it with my band, we all laugh at the same twisted stuff, and it's infectious. When me and the missus watch it, it's not as funny, because she doesn't have the same twisted sense of humour i do, and i find i'm laughing at it by myself.


----------



## sakeido (Feb 26, 2007)

Robot Chicken is totally brilliant. I love that show. I always hate it when I am the only one that "gets" it... I remember one episode, out of nowhere, it flashes to this bit where there is a guy standing at a microphone on a little stage and just says "TETSSUUUUOOOOO!" and it cuts away. I was laughing my ass off and nobody else got it. It is still the funniest thing I have seen on that show ahaha


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 26, 2007)

My current favourite sketch on it is the Palpatine/Darth Vader exchange:

'You get your seven-foot asthmatic ass back here, or all I'll tell everyone what a crying little bitch you were over Pumba or Panda-bear or whatever the hell her name was!!!!'



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYUw1rdJWh4


----------



## Vegetta (Mar 4, 2007)

"these sandwiches are delicious"

"I put my secret unicron maynaise on them"

I love robot chicken

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPWZeUy0qCw


----------



## noodles (Mar 4, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> 'You get your seven-foot asthmatic ass back here, or all I'll tell everyone what a crying little bitch you were over Pumba or Panda-bear or whatever the hell her name was!!!!'



"Oh god...he's crying." 

Nothing tops the Weird Al episode, with "Weasel Stomping Day".


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2007)

Robot Chicken is fucking hilarious.


----------



## jacksonknox27 (Mar 12, 2007)

i like when the 12 condoms filled with coke explode in the yeti's stomach and he rips apart everyone in the airport. seriously, i replayed that on youtube over and over laughing my ass off

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5V6ELez1trg


----------



## Jon (Mar 12, 2007)

man that darth vader shite is the gas! lol man


----------



## Carrion (Mar 12, 2007)

http://video.glath.com/robotchicken.php

Every episode for free, streaming.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 12, 2007)

Absolutely Awesomeness! The afternoons wasted watching it on youtube  Genius


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 19, 2007)

Most A.D.D. show ever!! (and that's a COMPLIMENT)


----------



## Rusty_Shank (Mar 29, 2007)

Best show on TV.

And I agree it's better watched in a group.

Half the time there's so much laughing, someone's gotta explain to another what just happened. XD


----------



## Rick (Mar 29, 2007)

I must obtain these episodes.


----------



## NecroSamist (Mar 29, 2007)

I want it on DVD so bad.. but my g/f thinks it's the dumbest shit ever and won't let me get it, haha.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 30, 2007)

NecroSamist said:


> I want it on DVD so bad.. but my g/f thinks it's the dumbest shit ever and won't let me get it, haha.



Awww man that sucks! E-rep as consolation...


----------

